# DO NOT expect Uber to honor it's guarantees



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sad to say that drivers who actually receive incentive guarantees should consider themselves exceedingly lucky.
I gave up my Labor Day weekend to drive, only to receive $0. After weeks of emails, my story ended as follows: 
*Lee Adams <[email protected]> *
12:28 PM (23 hours ago)
























to Uber








Dimitry,

I am happy to be a new Uber driver and I am trying to keep a positive attitude. But, I take extreme exception to your suggestion that I might be trying to "game the system" (see your email to me below). I am simply trying to get paid for incentive guarantees to which I strongly believe that I am entitled. It appears to be YOU, however, who seems to be "gaming the system" in any way possible NOT to honor those guarantees. I hope that you will carefully consider the merits of my "case" and not give me a cursory "blow-off email response".

You contend that "I did not stay within the prescribed geographical area in order to be eligible for the incentive guarantees AND that I did not maintain an 80% ride acceptance rate". Witness the following"......

Saturday 8/30/14......
I was logged in from 6am to 10:30am ($15 @ hr guarantee) $37.50
I was logged in from 1pm to 5pm ($15 @ hr guarantee) $60.00
I was logged in from 5pm to 10pm ($25 @ hr guarantee) $125.00

During the times articulated above I received 0 ride requests (none) AND I remained located "west of rt 140 and east of the airport" at ALL times which is within the eligible geographical area as described (in writing) by RAY at UBER WORCESTER PARTNERS (his email to that effect appears below). Surely you will honor the written words of one of your own representatives!

Sunday 8/31/14......
I was logged in from 7am to 12pm ($15 @ hr guarantee) $75 (minus 1 fare)
I was logged in from 12pm to 5pm ($25 @ hr guarantee) $125.00 (minus 1 fare)
I was logged in from 5pm to 8pm ($15 @ hr guarantee) $45

During the times articulated above I received 3 ride requests and accepted 100%. These 3 ride requests resulted in 2 completed trips and one rider cancellation after I was half way to the pick-up location. I remained located within the prescribed geographical location at all times (except when driving a
passenger to their destination....surely that is not "illegal").

Friday 8/29/14...... 
I was logged in from 6:30pm to 1:30am ($25 @ hr guarantee) $175 (minus 1 fare)

During the time articulated above I received 3 ride requests and accepted 100%. These 3 ride requests resulted in one completed trip, one rider cancellation and one driver cancellation. The driver cancellation was at the request of the rider who called to say that her app was not working and would I please cancel the trip for her as she was getting a ride from a friend (after I was already within 1 mile of the pick-up location).

I gave up the Labor Day weekend and drove for Uber in good faith. I would ask that Uber act in kind and pay me what I am entitled. I would hate to think that I would have to resort to social media and UBER SF to resolve this.

In closing I would ask that you re-read the email that spelled out the original incentive eligibility requirements. There was no mention of minimum hours logged-in and no mention of minimum trips. The only stipulations were operation within the prescribed geographical area and accept 80% of all ride requests. By the way, remaining in the "CORE" city area was not a requirement, but merely a suggestion. Per your colleague Ray's email.....the eligibility area was defined by a map with a red boarder. NOT the "core" city area. As mentioned above, Ray specifically defined the eligibility even further (in writing) as "west of rt 140 and east of the airport".

I hope that you will now proceed to process payment accordingly. I apologize for my tone, but I am certain that you can now understand my frustration. I drive a nice, clean car, have a professional appearance, provide amenities for my passengers and I always reflect well upon the UBER image. Please do the right thing here......

Regards - Lee Adams

*Dimitry* (Uber)
Sep 21 22:08
Hi Lee,
Sorry for the delay. I am the one in charge of these incentives for Worcester, and I was out of the office for a week.
The reason you did not receive the incentive payments is that you did not meet the minimum acceptance rate of 80% - this is important for us to ensure that no one games the system.
Thanks and have a great week!
Best, 
Dimitry
Operations Manager
*Ray at Uber* (Uber)
Aug 30 16:14
Hi Lee,
Thanks for reaching out.
I know that the map we provided you wasn't the clearest thing to read, and I apologize for that. To ensure that you stay within the areas to achieve the incentive, I would use Rt 140 as the eastern border and the Worcester Regional Airport as the western border.
Hope this clarifies things for you.
Have a great weekend!!
Best,
Ray
*Uber Support
Leeinmass 
Aug 29 19:56 
Hi Guys,
Re your email titled: LABOR DAY WEEKEND INCENTIVES. The map of the
Worcester city area that you have linked to the email shows that Shrewsbury
(at least that part which is west of rt 140) is included as part of the
Worcester city area. I just want to confirm that, for purposes of
eligibility for the Labor Day weekend incentives. I will be basing myself
at the corner of RT 9 and Oak Street (the AMF Bowling Alley in
Shrewsbury....which is on your map). I also intend to cruise Shrewsbury
Street and White City Plaza. I just want to be certain that I am staying
within the prescribed area in order to maintain my eligibility for the
incentives.
PLEASE CONFIRM
Best Regards - Lee Adams 
On Fri, Aug 29, 2014 at 4:03 PM, Uber Worcester Operations Team <
[email protected]> wrote: 
>
> Hey Lee,
>
> As the students come back to Worcester, the requests for rides just keep
> going up! We've put together some information on where & when to catch
> these requests. Read more below:
>
>
> *Labor Day Weekend Incentives*
>
> We expect this to be a VERY busy weekend, now that most of the students
> are back in town and will want to get out to the city. We are offering
> some great incentives for peak times, so consider logging on! *If you
> don't make the gross fares per hour listed below, we'll pay you the
> difference! *
>
> *Friday, August 29th*
> 5pm-3am: $25 gross fares/hr guarantee
>
> *Saturday, August 30th*
> 3am-5pm: $15 gross fares/hr guarantee
> 5pm-3am: $25 gross fares/hr guarantee
>
> *Sunday, August 31st*
> 3am-12pm: $15 gross fares/hr guarantee
> 12pm-5pm: $25 gross fares/hr guarantee
> 5pm-3am: $15 gross fares/hr guarantee
>
> Remember, to qualify, you must log online in the Worcester City Area
> <http://uber.us4.list-manage.com/track/click?u=a5cb70e8a5250a14acfd62c9b&id=48b81b4baf&e=0ef96259ed>
> and accept at least 80% of your trip requests. Incentive payments will
> appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment statements for Tuesday,
> September 2nd.
>
> *Hot Spots*
>
> The majority of requests come from the Worcester city core area, with many
> coming from college campuses, Water St., and Shrewsbury St. Stay in the
> city core area to get these requests!
>
>
>
>
Dimitry (Uber) 
Sep 28 19:50 
Hi Lee,
You did not receive this incentive since you were outside the core Worcester area, and there were several cancellations on your account, including one request that you cancelled.
Best, 
Dimitry*


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

If all this is accurate, that really sucks. I'm about to start driving for Lyft, so I try and read everything I can related to driving for these companies. I hope this is not a trend. By the way...I grew up in Worcester. I left almost 25 years ago.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> If all this is accurate, that really sucks. I'm about to start driving for Lyft, so I try and read everything I can related to driving for these companies. I hope this is not a trend. By the way...I grew up in Worcester. I left almost 25 years ago.


Worcester is fun, but is crazy over-saturated with drivers. My post is 100% accurate. I included the "back-up" in hopes that other drivers out there will not be victimized by Uber's scam.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

I ignore alot of the offers - they seem to be like cereal boxtop scams - more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> If all this is accurate, that really sucks. I'm about to start driving for Lyft, so I try and read everything I can related to driving for these companies. I hope this is not a trend. By the way...I grew up in Worcester. I left almost 25 years ago.


Lyft is just as bad if not worse, so you like doing trips and not knowing what you just earned for that trip till the next day, and to top it off, no trip #, pickup or drop off location on the next days invoice, also when you go thru tolls you have to send them a copy of your ezpass statement and the job you did that matches the toll charge in your ezpass statement. These guys are so behind uber in regards to the things I mentioned above, it is not even funny. What taxi driver waits till the next day to see what he earned for the trip he just finished, this is unheard off, in any business, especially a cash business like Taxi.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Lyft is just as bad if not worse, so you like doing trips and not knowing what you just earned for that trip till the next day, and to top it off, no trip #, pickup or drop off location on the next days invoice, also when you go thru tolls you have to send them a copy of your ezpass statement and the job you did that matches the toll charge in your ezpass statement. These guys are so behind uber in regards to the things I mentioned above, it is not even funny. What taxi driver waits till the next day to see what he earned for the trip he just finished, this is unheard off, in any business, especially a cash business like Taxi.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I hear ya. What ever happened to good faith in doing business?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Simply apply "buyer beware" to "partner beware".


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> I ignore alot of the offers - they seem to be like cereal boxtop scams - more trouble than they are worth.


I ignore all of them. They are all scams designed to sucker the drivers onto the street to pay UBER.

They were offering an hourly incentive in my area Fri and Sat. I exceeded their guarantee by $10 an hour and didn't need their phony bait to do it.


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

I drive for Uber in Tampa. Last month Uber totally screwed me on the incentives as well. Tried to say I failed to accept 80% of the rides when in fact I accepted 100%. When I emailed them, I got the same goofy upbeat reply like everything was ok. I just said screw it! It takes them too long to respond to an email and when they do, they never really address the issue and blow me off. Since then, I have only driven one Friday night which sucked because they lowered the fares and started charging their "use of phone fees". After deducting their fees and gas, for 6 hours I made a whopping $15.00. Totally NOT worth it. Especially with all the drama going on with the cabbies in Tampa,... I don't have the motivation anymore. My rating is like 4.86. THEIR loss!

By the way, I grew up in Brockton, MA. Actually moved to Tampa in August last year from Upton, MA. Worked in Worcester for almost 3 years. I miss home!

MY EMAIL to them...

*Hello,
I opted in for the guaranteed $15.00 per hour between 10 pm and 4:00 am beginning Friday night. My check is only for a total of $58.62 in fares (should have been $68.62 according to my Uber phone). For the guaranteed $15.00 per hour promised by Uber, the check should have been for $90.00 less 20% of $28.00 for a net amount of $72.00. Uber owes me another $25.11.
I moved all weekend so I could not work Saturday and Sunday. I am not sure if this promotion was profitable for anyone other than Uber. The area was completely saturated with drivers. If you deduct gas and expenses for what you are paying me, I am netting about $5.00 per hour. Completely NOT worth it.
The news this morning states Uber is worth about 20 billion dollars. Unfortunately the drivers are not the ones making the money if this continues. My current rating is 4.89. I would think you would want to keep drivers like myself around.
Paulette
*
Their Response...

Sep 02 11:38

*Hey Paulette,

Your phone dying won't impact our records - all that matters is that you are receiving and accepting ride requests. However, it looks like your acceptance rate of didn't qualify for our incentive. I wouldn't worry too much - even if your acceptance rate had qualified, it looks like your fares were so high that it wouldn't have mattered! Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Regards,
Matt

*
HUH?????? Morons!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulette said:


> I drive for Uber in Tampa. Last month Uber totally screwed me on the incentives as well. Tried to say I failed to accept 80% of the rides when in fact I accepted 100%. When I emailed them, I got the same goofy upbeat reply like everything was ok. I just said screw it! It takes them too long to respond to an email and when they do, they never really address the issue and blow me off. Since then, I have only driven one Friday night which sucked because they lowered the fares and started charging their "use of phone fees". After deducting their fees and gas, for 6 hours I made a whopping $15.00. Totally NOT worth it. Especially with all the drama going on with the cabbies in Tampa,... I don't have the motivation anymore. My rating is like 4.86. THEIR loss!
> 
> By the way, I grew up in Brockton, MA. Actually moved to Tampa in August last year from Upton, MA. Worked in Worcester for almost 3 years. I miss home!
> 
> ...


So sorry that this happened to you too. "Matt" from Uber sounds like a typical ******. You received a "no answer, answer".What cowards they are.


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> So sorry that this happened to you too. "Matt" from Uber sounds like a typical ******. You received a "no answer, answer".What cowards they are.


AGREED! I am actually sitting here thinking about just sending my phone back. I haven't driven for about 2 weeks. I work full time as a paralegal now. Started Uber when I was unemployed and it did help me in a financial crunch. Since the rates being lowered, etc... I just don't think its worth it. I read the posts on here and looks like we are just Uber's puppets. What a greedy bunch of people! People will come and go but they will continue to make their millions off the sweat of us "little" people. SAD!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Paulette said:


> AGREED! I am actually sitting here thinking about just sending my phone back. I haven't driven for about 2 weeks. I work full time as a paralegal now. Started Uber when I was unemployed and it did help me in a financial crunch. Since the rates being lowered, etc... I just don't think its worth it. I read the posts on here and looks like we are just Uber's puppets. *What a greedy bunch of people! People will come and go but they will continue to make their millions off the sweat of us "little" people. SAD!*


*
That's always been reality.*


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Worcester is fun, but is crazy over-saturated with drivers. My post is 100% accurate. I included the "back-up" in hopes that other drivers out there will not be victimized by Uber's scam.


Did you opt out of arbitration? Try taking them to small claims court. At least they would have to show a judge how they are excluding you from payment. More drivers should start doing it. Why not?? Cost 3 or 4 hours maybe, but a ton of satisfaction likely.. Waste some of THEIR time...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kalo said:


> Did you opt out of arbitration? Try taking them to small claims court. At least they would have to show a judge how they are excluding you from payment. More drivers should start doing it. Why not?? Cost 3 or 4 hours maybe, but a ton of satisfaction..


If any driver bothered to read the fine print they'd see they have never been screwed once. No, not once.

Ya got to read the fine print to know how exactly you were screwed, or so you thought. Fact is, none of you were screwed. You just didn't read or if you did you didn't understand.

We have $40 an hour guarantees here sometimes. I NEVER take them and usually exceed that amount by a good amount.

These 'deals' are just an alert for me to get me out and on get me on my game and they are usually worth the efforts.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey one thing on these incentive "acceptance rates".. They might not be looking at your rate just for that time period, maybe it's your overall acceptance rate. When I was driving, I emailed my local leader asking how to ascertain my AR and she said not to worry, if I'm accepting rides I'll be fine. This was in a new market, so maybe they pay out these incentives more readily in new markets. It is total BS that one can not see the statistics of acceptance rate and worth a law suit of some sort! Time to sleep, train to Xiamen in southern China tomorrow. Good luck you Uber fools..


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If any driver bothered to read the fine print they'd see they have never been screwed once. No, not once.
> 
> Ya got to read the fine print to know how exactly you were screwed, or so you thought. Fact is, none of you were screwed. You just didn't read or if you did you didn't understand.
> 
> ...


Wow you are so talented, making $50 or $60 an hour.. Gosh, my hero, maybe you can do some YouTube videos..


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If any driver bothered to read the fine print they'd see they have never been screwed once. No, not once.
> 
> Ya got to read the fine print to know how exactly you were screwed, or so you thought. Fact is, none of you were screwed. You just didn't read or if you did you didn't understand.
> 
> ...


I read and comprehend the King's English quite well. If YOU read the full post, you will see that I included the entire original email from Uber which detailed all the "fine print". But I did appreciate your two cents.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

oh, and fwiw, at least 50% of the text messages from Uber alerting drivers to surges either currently on or on the near horizon* are flat out lies.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I read and comprehend the King's English quite well. If YOU read the full post, you will see that I included the entire original email from Uber which detailed all the "fine print". But I did appreciate your two cents.


I guarantee you there is a snag somewhere when you are screwed. (Insert pic of conniving attorney who crafted verbiage rubbing hands together)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kalo said:


> Wow you are so talented, making $50 or $60 an hour.. Gosh, my hero, maybe you can do some YouTube videos..


It can be done. Makes up for all the other times when the pay is less than $10 an hour for days on end. So **** off and die if you don't like it.


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It can be done. Makes up for all the other times when the pay is less than $10 an hour for days on end. So **** off and die if you don't like it.


Wow! Not nice! My feelings on a company that uses "fine print" to mislead their employees is not a company lead by very trustworthy people... but go ahead and keep defending them... you are definitely in the minority here...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulette said:


> Wow! Not nice! My feelings on a company that uses "fine print" to mislead their employees is not a company lead by very trustworthy people... but go ahead and keep defending them... you are definitely in the minority here...


......well said. "Good faith" is apparently not in Uber's lexicon.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *That's always been reality.*


Sooner or later, Uber will have to pay for this. They essentially do not care about customers or drivers. The leadership team is not thinking about how to make a lasting business. All that they think about is how to make more money in a short period of time.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> Sooner or later, Uber will have to pay for this. They essentially do not care about customers or drivers. The leadership team is not thinking about how to make a lasting business. All that they think about is how to make more money in a short period of time.


****ing guys!!! I am so jealous. They are geniuses more than Bill gates or mark juckerberg....."How to make billions without having to answer the phone. We drivers are punk ass ******s......all hail the conquering hordes


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ****ing guys!!! I am so jealous. They are geniuses more than Bill gates or mark juckerberg....."How to make billions without having to answer the phone. We drivers are punk ass ******s......all hail the conquering hordes


I remember the 60's (which most of you do not).....that was they way to manifest change.....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I remember the 60's (which most of you do not).....that was they way to manifest change.....


OK...I admit to being tired and drunk. Long day waiting for pings.


----------



## Paulette (Aug 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> OK...I admit to being tired and drunk. Long day waiting for pings.


LOL! If you are drunk I suggest you turn off your Uber app!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulette said:


> I drive for Uber in Tampa. Last month Uber totally screwed me on the incentives as well. Tried to say I failed to accept 80% of the rides when in fact I accepted 100%. When I emailed them, I got the same goofy upbeat reply like everything was ok. I just said screw it! It takes them too long to respond to an email and when they do, they never really address the issue and blow me off. Since then, I have only driven one Friday night which sucked because they lowered the fares and started charging their "use of phone fees". After deducting their fees and gas, for 6 hours I made a whopping $15.00. Totally NOT worth it. Especially with all the drama going on with the cabbies in Tampa,... I don't have the motivation anymore. My rating is like 4.86. THEIR loss!
> 
> By the way, I grew up in Brockton, MA. Actually moved to Tampa in August last year from Upton, MA. Worked in Worcester for almost 3 years. I miss home!
> 
> ...


Omg I am missing the boat!!!

I want to be a part time csr just so I can write those hilarious responses band puss people off!!! LOL THAT IS FING AWESOME!!!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulette said:


> LOL! If you are drunk I suggest you turn off your Uber app!


If you are drunk get some friends together and all turn on your rider apps.

Take turns requesting the same driver and lead him to a place you want him to go. Each person just has to cancel within a few minutes to not be charged. Whoever loses the driver (ie he logs off and leaves the area) loses the game. If he gets to the destination you picked, everyone wins! (Except the driver)

For added fun, lead the uber driver to a local taxi leasing location so he can get a better driving job! 

No hammers plz


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulette said:


> LOL! If you are drunk I suggest you turn off your Uber app!


im home


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> So sorry that this happened to you too. "Matt" from Uber sounds like a typical ******. You received a "no answer, answer".What cowards they are.


Now you feel my pain about not getting any bottom line answers from Support?
It doesn't matter how you try to break it down to them or explain it, hell even if you drew them a picture you would still get the ambiguous, no clue, no help responses. I think they must train for such e-mail writings.  
It seems this is the norm for CSR's in support on any topic and any issue that we as drivers deal with!
It's just frustrating trying to do business with a so called Partner, Especially one that your in business with and depending on their help and guidance or support for the money you make & work that you do.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

I've cleaned up the crime scene here. Political rants, derogatory comments and name-calling are not welcomed on this forum.


----------

